# PTE Test Centre - Navitas, Brisbane



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Has anybody taken the PTE test at Navitas Test Centre in Brisbane?

Could you please tell how the experience was and the number of people that took the exam with you? Also, were the headphones good?

I have an exam coming up in a few weeks so just doing my research.


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Anyone?


----------

